# Alone At Lunch?



## The Catalyst (Aug 22, 2011)

I started my freshman year at high school two days ago and it's been going fine until right about lunch. I broke off most of my ties with old "friends" when I realized they weren't really my friends. So now during lunch sit alone. For the past 2 days I sat in the courtyard and listened to music and did homework but after the first week it's going to start to look obvious that I don't have many friends. I don't like it when people see me at lunch. I really don't know what to do. Any suggestions? Please, I really need help.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

i know how you feel. all through my freshman year in high school i ate lunch alone too. is it that you dont like people seeing you eat lunch or is it just seeing you sitting there alone?

for me it was that i dont like to eat in front of people even if no one was on my table. eventually the anxiety in that regards got to much and i just skipped lunch all together and just studied in the library.

now im a sophomore in college and i still eat lunch alone.

so i guess my post isnt really helpful but just know your not really alone (pun intended)


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

same here


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

That's typical to me I just transferred to a new school... I always eat alone.


----------



## OLLY17 (Aug 11, 2011)

same i usually go home for lunch or work in the library , try join a club or talk to someone else who's on their own? dw about it , most people dont even notice if people are on their own , dont sweat it dude its your choice


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

I always ate alone. I ate very quickly and did homework at the same time. Then I went to the library. If it looks like you're busy then it doesn't matter so much. 

And honestly, you don't have many friends. You can expect people to find out eventually. It's less weird to show it than to act like everything's fine. In the meantime, try talking to people you haven't talked to before. In my experience, high school kids are nosy and will try to talk to you anyway.

Join clubs and stuff. Sometimes clubs have meetings at lunch.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

Thankfully I had friends in high school and managed to avoid this. However, in college I've had to eat alone every day. Even though there's still cliques, it's nowhere near as bad. Everyone mostly just does their own thing since they're all on different schedules and such.


----------



## The Catalyst (Aug 22, 2011)

cpuzManiac said:


> i know how you feel. all through my freshman year in high school i ate lunch alone too. is it that you dont like people seeing you eat lunch or is it just seeing you sitting there alone?
> 
> for me it was that i dont like to eat in front of people even if no one was on my table. eventually the anxiety in that regards got to much and i just skipped lunch all together and just studied in the library.
> 
> ...


It's both really. I kinda have panic attacks sort of when I see people looking at me watching me eat. And it's even worse because I'm siting alone. I've been sitting in the library doing homework for the past 2 days. There are still some people taking a glance at me because I sit a table alone everyday. So even in the library I'm still very self conscious but my panic attacks turn into mini panic attacks and they are less extreme. Did you just sit alone in the library and do your work without any problems?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't you leave the college at lunch and go somewhere else to eat? My college is situated in the middle of the city next to tons of shopping centres and fast food restaurants and cafes. I start college next week and there's no way i'm going to be sitting in the college lunch room unless i've made friends, i'd rather go down to a cafe and sit alone during lunch and then return back to the college when i'm done.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Just read some of my older posts, I don't feel like answering this question again.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

The Catalyst said:


> It's both really. I kinda have panic attacks sort of when I see people looking at me watching me eat. And it's even worse because I'm siting alone. I've been sitting in the library doing homework for the past 2 days. There are still some people taking a glance at me because I sit a table alone everyday. So even in the library I'm still very self conscious but my panic attacks turn into mini panic attacks and they are less extreme. Did you just sit alone in the library and do your work without any problems?


This simply makes you human. It's hard to do, but focus on your homework and try your best to block out your environment. The key thing to remember is that while it's natural to feel self concious about sitting alone, people are inwardly focused. In the grand scheme of things, they are not at all focused on your actions.

Good for you for thinking of going to the library during lunch. That is a much more natural environment to sit alone and work on your studies. I didn't think of it until I was a Senior of high school.


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

i really hate eating alone. when i eat alone at my college ill just go to a private study booth and do homework while i eat or listen to music on my ipod


----------

